# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Snc e ditta individuale

## AMBRA1982

Buongiorno, una snc con due soci redige atto dal notaio con cui un socio esce dalla società. Il restante socio ha sei mesi di tempo per trovare un nuovo socio oppure trasformare l'attività in ditta individuale. Dal momento che il socio non si trova, la società viene trasformata in ditta individuale, oppure viene cessata e aperta una nuova partita iva come ditta individuale??  :Confused:

----------


## maxpatti79

La trasformazione in ditta individuale è il passaggio più logico (a mio parere).

----------


## mazzanti

> Buongiorno, una snc con due soci redige atto dal notaio con cui un socio esce dalla società. Il restante socio ha sei mesi di tempo per trovare un nuovo socio oppure trasformare l'attività in ditta individuale. Dal momento che il socio non si trova, la società viene trasformata in ditta individuale, oppure viene cessata e aperta una nuova partita iva come ditta individuale??

  una volta decorsi i sei mesi la "trasformazione" in ditta individuale è automatica, se continua l'attività d'impresa.... :Smile:

----------


## AMBRA1982

> una volta decorsi i sei mesi la "trasformazione" in ditta individuale è automatica, se continua l'attività d'impresa....

  Però il procedimento deve essere questo (correggimi se sbaglio):
- messa in liquidazione della società
- trasformazione in ditta individuale chiudendo la posizione della società al registro imprese e la partita iva all'AdE e la contestuale apertura della nuova partita iva della ditta individuale. 
Se invece è stata chiusa la società di punto in bianco e aperta la ditta individuale è sbagliato vero??

----------


## mazzanti

> Però il procedimento deve essere questo (correggimi se sbaglio):
> - messa in liquidazione della società
> - trasformazione in ditta individuale chiudendo la posizione della società al registro imprese e la partita iva all'AdE e la contestuale apertura della nuova partita iva della ditta individuale. 
> Se invece è stata chiusa la società di punto in bianco e aperta la ditta individuale è sbagliato vero??

  L'avvio di una liquidazione formale non è obbligatoria nella snc, se i soci sono d'accordo nell'assegnazione del patrimonio residuo. In questo caso l'accordo è stato: io recedo e tu continui da solo l'attività.
Quindi va bene così. Non ci sono problemi. :Smile:

----------


## AMBRA1982

> L'avvio di una liquidazione formale non è obbligatoria nella snc, se i soci sono d'accordo nell'assegnazione del patrimonio residuo. In questo caso l'accordo è stato: io recedo e tu continui da solo l'attività.
> Quindi va bene così. Non ci sono problemi.

  Scusa se approfitto ancora della tua gentilezza... Tutti i debiti della società come vengono passati sulla ditta individuale?

----------


## mazzanti

> Scusa se approfitto ancora della tua gentilezza... Tutti i debiti della società come vengono passati sulla ditta individuale?

  Sono già rimasti in capo al socio superstite, dal giorno in cui se n'è andato l'altro. Il passaggio formale dalla società alla ditta, avrebbe dovuto essere riepilogato nell'inventario di "trasformazione" che i Notai consigliano caldamente, quando ci sono di mezzo beni mobili registrati o immobili. Sarebbe stato il caso di farlo e di registrarlo - a tassa fissa - a suo tempo, entro 20 giorni dalla scadenza dei sei mesi famosi.....ma i creditori sono tutelati lo stesso e il passaggio dei debiti avviene ugualmente. Non cambia niente. Se la ditta individuale è in contabilità ordinaria, sarà obbligatorio -invece- indicarli nella situazione patrimoniale di apertura. Che deve coincidere con la finale della snc. :Smile:

----------


## AMBRA1982

> Sono già rimasti in capo al socio superstite, dal giorno in cui se n'è andato l'altro. Il passaggio formale dalla società alla ditta, avrebbe dovuto essere riepilogato nell'inventario di "trasformazione" che i Notai consigliano caldamente, quando ci sono di mezzo beni mobili registrati o immobili. Sarebbe stato il caso di farlo e di registrarlo - a tassa fissa - a suo tempo, entro 20 giorni dalla scadenza dei sei mesi famosi.....ma i creditori sono tutelati lo stesso e il passaggio dei debiti avviene ugualmente. Non cambia niente. Se la ditta individuale è in contabilità ordinaria, sarà obbligatorio -invece- indicarli nella situazione patrimoniale di apertura. Che deve coincidere con la finale della snc.

  E al momento della denuncia dei redditi viene mandato l'UNICO come ditta individuale con allegati due moduli IVA?

----------


## mazzanti

> E al momento della denuncia dei redditi viene mandato l'UNICO come ditta individuale con allegati due moduli IVA?

  Per questa risposta lascerei spazio ai miei Colleghi del Comm.Telematico, più rapidi ed a loro agio in materia tributaria; a me piace parlare di societario..... :Smile: 
A rileggerla!

----------


## AMBRA1982

> Per questa risposta lascerei spazio ai miei Colleghi del Comm.Telematico, più rapidi ed a loro agio in materia tributaria; a me piace parlare di societario.....
> A rileggerla!

  Grazie mille di tutto  :Smile:

----------

